# Your Countrys biggest viaduct



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

The Erasmus Bridge at Rotterdam would be the highest bridge when you look at the top of the construct (139 meters). Not sure about which bridge has the highest bridge deck of The Netherlands. I suspect that it would be the Van Brienenoord at Rotterdam.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Most bridges in the Netherlands are over rivers, and typically have a clearance of about 15 - 20 meters. Maybe there is some viaduct in A79 which may be taller than that.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Africa's biggest viaduct*

*Algeria : Oued Rekham Viaduct - A1 (E-W Motorway, Bouira)
Length: 744 m
Height: 185 m*


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

abdeka said:


> *The Africa's biggest viaduct*
> 
> *Algeria : Oued Rekham Viaduct - A1 (E-W Motorway, Bouira)
> Length: 744 m
> Height: 185 m*


i think that the largest span is 185 m, the heighest point is 130 m  pillars are too fat to be proportional with height of 185 m


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

the 3rd picture was taken right after the rain?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

x-type said:


> i think that the largest span is 185 m, the heighest point is 130 m  pillars are too fat to be proportional with height of 185 m


The sources that I found give me these figures.



hofburg said:


> the 3rd picture was taken right after the rain?


Yep. And the first during summer.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

The longest viaduct in Slovakia is 1 035 m long viaduct *Podtureň* on motorway D1 in the Tatras mts near Liptovský Ján.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

abdeka said:


> The sources that I found give me these figures.


can you provide us some links? i cannot find much about it, and it's interesting.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

x-type said:


> can you provide us some links? i cannot find much about it, and it's interesting.


http://www.autoalgerie.com/article.php3?id_article=1222

http://www.vitaminedz.com/photos-15...de_oued_rekham_cne_de_ain_turk_bouira_-3.html


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

*Agas-Agas Bridge* Leyte, Philippines (100 meters high) Tallest in the PH



hakz2007 said:


> *The Tallest Bridge in the Country*
> By Ronbert Alindogan Ramos


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Millau in France is a jewel :

Length : 2460 m
Height : 343 m (270 m on the road)


----------



## De Klauw (Apr 20, 2006)

Vilvoorde Viaduct, a big bottleneck in the Brussels beltway. It was build to overpass a railway, a canal and a factory (thats why it's so high) but the factory closed a few years ago.



















Maintenance  :


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

Few other pictures of the highest viaduct in Bulgaria - Bebresh on A2:










Unfortunately, it's condition isn't quite good:



FloatingShift said:


> Няколко снимки от най-високия виадукт в България - Бебреш.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow that viaduct is only some 25 years old. This looks more like a structure that is 50 years old.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

This is the result of absolutely no maintenance since it was built, combined with the severe weather in the mountain. Hopefully, it's just the final cement coating over the structure, which is damaged, not the main supporting structure... But still it looks sad.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I wonder what the exact opening date is. I know they started building here in 1984 but works were ceased in the late 1980's due to a lack of funding, and not to be restarted until the mid-late 1990's. It was opened to traffic around 1998-1999.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

You're a bit wrong. The one opened in 1998-1999 is other viaduct between Pravets and Yablanitsa, which is also more narrow - without third lane - shoulder, and the two active lanes are 3,50 m wide instead of the standard 3,75 m.
Bebresh was opened in 1985 and is full-sized for highway.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Chilio said:


> This is the result of absolutely no maintenance since it was built, combined with the severe weather in the mountain. Hopefully, it's just the final cement coating over the structure, which is damaged, not the main supporting structure... But still it looks sad.


Concrete over rebar is obviously too thin and of inferior quality. Even if completely without maintenance it should not fall off the structure in just 25 years.


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

abdeka said:


> *The Africa's biggest viaduct*
> 
> *Algeria : Oued Rekham Viaduct - A1 (E-W Motorway, Bouira)
> Length: 744 m
> Height: 185 m*


Perhaps North Africa but not Africa.

Africa's highest bridge is the Bloukrans Bridge in the Western Cape of South Africa. It is 216m high. The following website http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Bloukrans_Bridge contains beautiful images. It is also the highest commercial bungee jump in the world.


























The Longest road bridge (not elevated freeway) in South Africa is the Bethulie Bridge at 1152m


----------



## gabriellim (Jun 28, 2011)

*ROC - THSR Changhua - Kaohsiung viaduct (157km)*

Hi I am a Malaysian born in Taiwan ROC, and let's take a look at the longest bridge in the free territory of ROC.

The Changhua - Kaohsiung viaduct of Taiwan High Speed Railway (THSR) is 157.137km long, linking the Mount Bagua Tunnel in in Yuanlin City of Changhua County to the Zuoying Station in Zuoying District of Kaohsiung City.

It was completed in 2004, and THSR service was inaugurated in 2007. It was crowned as the longest bridge in the world, until an HSR viaduct in the Jiangsu Province in the occupied mainland measuring 164 km overtook it in 2010.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Changhua%E2%80%93Kaohsiung_Viaduct


----------

